# Rhom or Sanchezi?



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

I was told from a seller that the fish on the pics below is a Rhom. Do you think that it is really a Rhom or maybe a Sanchezi? The pics are not mine and the fish is circa 5 inches (12-13 cm) long. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi to me


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> looks like a sanchezi to me


x2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...S. sanchezi.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Do some Rhoms have the red on the gills and the throat? I have a few smaller rhoms, and none of them have the red on the gills and throat, but one of my LFS's has a fish they are saying is a black diamond, and it has the red like this one.

just curious


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

110% sure that's a Sanchezi!
It is possible for rhoms to have red gill plates. My rhom did have red gills plates but it slowly went away and was gone after a year. The color kind of became yellow.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It isnt the red...it is the tail.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It isnt the red...it is the tail.


Explain!! I honestly dont know. Do sanch's not have a terminal band?







The only way I could ever tell the two apart for sure was with their scutes.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

sanchezi have a very very very opaque terminal band, barely noticeable while rhoms "tend" to have very dark prominent terminal bands.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Thank you sir


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sanchezi...


----------

